# Open_basedir abschalten für vBulletin



## Quattro (1. Sep. 2011)

Guten Tag,

ich habe mir neulich einen rootserver gemietet und diesen auf ubuntu 11.04 eingestellt. Nun habe ich allerdings ein Problem mit ISPConfig3. Ich möchte ein vBulletin 4 installieren. Deshalb habe ich die test Datei von vBulletin hochgeladen. Nun bekomme ich allerdings einen Fehler. Open_basedir ist aktiviert. Wie kann ich nun open_basedir abschalten.


P.s.: Ich hoste auf diesen Webserver nur mein vB. Ich brauche also kein open_basedir. Wenn ihr mir sagt wie ich im apache root hoste wäre das auch in Ordnung, oder?


----------



## Till (1. Sep. 2011)

System > Server Config > Web den Security Level auf medium setzen. Als PHP-Modus solltest Du für vbulleting php-fcgi nehmen und  suexec muss in den Einstellungen des Webs auch aktiv sein.


----------

